# Do i  haveto put DNS in lan for my mail server



## pit (Nov 12, 2016)

to be able to send and ecieve  messages from my mail server in lan


----------



## Oko (Nov 12, 2016)

Are you using Google translate? Your question makes no sense in English. To run mail server you do need FQDN, static IP, MX record, and reverse DNS (authoritative DNS). IMHO small to medium size organizations should never run their own mail server unless they have some special security needs. I am having hard time seeing why would an individual run a mail server or for that matter authoritative DNS.


----------



## pit (Nov 12, 2016)

If i want to send mail directly with smtp in my lan  i must  have mx rr .in autortative dns server ? .Not caching  server.


----------



## gkontos (Nov 13, 2016)

Why are you cross posting?  ----> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/58500/ <----


----------

